# UMC Exact Size



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm having my NEMA 14-50 installed Sunday, I know that the charger is 20ft long, but for maximum placement efficiency I need to know the exact length from point A to point B in the photo.


----------



## BB3 (May 18, 2017)

I’m guessing one foot, but I don’t know if asking a Tesla sales rep is going to answer that because the one is the new wall connector and probably redesigned.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

PTFI said:


> I'm having my NEMA 14-50 installed Sunday, I know that the charger is 20ft long, but for maximum placement efficiency I need to know the exact length from point A to point B in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 2959


We don't know, but check out my post here earlier today: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/home-charging.86/page-21#post-40871

My plan is to mount the plug at the rough height of a light switch.

What is your goal?


----------



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We don't know, but check out my post here earlier today: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/home-charging.86/page-21#post-40871
> 
> My plan is to mount the plug at the rough height of a light switch.
> 
> What is your goal?


I just want to do the following:

1) make sure that there isn't any stress on the cord itself. (No unnecessary bends) 
2) I don't want the Charging unit laying on the ground, (Maybe use a water bottle holder...I need the dimensions of that too!)
3) I want to also put up a industrial hose holder (I want it to be organized)


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I saw and handled the new unit in a Model S on Wednesday night. It's tiny compared to the older unit!!

I'd say the length your looking at is no more than about 18"


----------



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I saw and handled the new unit in a Model S on Wednesday night. It's tiny compared to the older unit!!
> 
> I'd say the length your looking at is no more than about 18"


Awesome! Thanks TrevP


----------



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I saw and handled the new unit in a Model S on Wednesday night. It's tiny compared to the older unit!!
> 
> I'd say the length your looking at is no more than about 18"


Excellent!

Do you know if its gonna come with the Cable Organizer ($25 US) - Tesla's OEM cable organizer that allows you to neatly hang the cord on the wall?

It appears that Tesla has removed the organizer from their shop website : - (


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

According to the TMC it's 22" for the short segment of cable up to the elbow in the plug. The newer version could be different though.


----------



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

The section in question appears to be a little longer in this screenshot taken from Tesla's website for home charging :sunglasses:


----------

